# limnobium laevigatum



## sdlra (19 Nov 2011)

Anyone can give me useful info on limnobium laevigatum concerened that i might have too much surface agitation on the top as i am using 2x eheim Pro 3 e filters via spary bar


----------



## plantbrain (20 Nov 2011)

We have it invading the Sacramento River delta, and several other rivers like Hyacinth in CA, USA, it handles 20-50cm waves no issues.

You can corral the floating plants into a corner and they will do well and spread.


----------



## sdlra (20 Nov 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Gfish (20 Nov 2011)

Hi,
I've tried it a few times and had no luck with it. 
I have a feeling my lighting was too close, it didn't like the ripple on the water or there's something else I've gotten wrong??? But it's been tried on 3 tanks with varying setups, from high tech to low and slow.
It's beaten me every time, but I would really like a mass of it to be doing well in my big tank one day. 
Anyone else???? 
Cheers

Gavin


----------



## sdlra (20 Nov 2011)

Let you how it goes using a t5 luminare with x4 39 watt although all 4 only on four 2 hrs


----------



## sdlra (7 Dec 2011)

Really not doing very well give another wk or so but think wil have to discard


----------



## spyder (7 Dec 2011)

Frogbit? I found I struggled in a covered tank but thriving in an open tank. I also thin it out when it get's cluttered, leaves don't like being under other leaves too much. Removing bad leaves is a chore.


----------



## schraptor (8 Dec 2011)

This grows like a weed in my tank, but it is an open one and with lots of water movement. I really like this plant for startup period as it can help limiting the amonia spikes.


----------



## sdlra (12 Dec 2011)

Tank is open lots of movement but thinking luminaire too low


----------



## spyder (12 Dec 2011)

What kind of problems are you having with this plant?  Can you post a photo?


----------



## sdlra (13 Dec 2011)

Will do but just to say leaves dying off quickly some with black dots.The roots underneath look fine and growing though.Use EI dosing method and all plants thriving


----------



## sdlra (13 Dec 2011)

http://img687.imageshack.us/i/imagekrj.jpg/


----------



## sdlra (13 Dec 2011)

http://img687.imageshack.us/i/imagekrj.jpg/


----------



## sdlra (14 Dec 2011)

http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/655/1323820831785.jpg


----------



## spyder (14 Dec 2011)

Ok, I can't remember who it was, but I think it could be Darrel who posted about frogbit with fert deficiency along with pics. 

I could be way off but your other plants are doing fine but the frogbit is not limited to co2 and can have a higher nutrient demand. I would treat it as a deficiency and adjust dosing accordingly to what you see. It's the older leaves being affected.

But then again I could be way off, just thinking out aloud..


----------



## sdlra (14 Dec 2011)

http://drippic.com/Dni


----------



## spyder (14 Dec 2011)

Found the old thread for you. 

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=18073&start=0


----------



## dw1305 (14 Dec 2011)

Hi all,
Not sure from the photos, they look a little sorry for themselves, but the holes themselves look like physical damage, where something has had a nibble on them. I might try just pruning off all of the yellowing leaves and upping the N and K for a bit.

The marks don't look like condensation damage, with that you usually get a big brown blotch in the centre of the plant . 

cheers Darrel


----------



## sdlra (14 Dec 2011)

Thanks to all will spend the time getting rid of all the damaged leaves etc not sure what would be eating eat though? Have Rams Cardinals and Rummy Nose will increase dosing but still convinced that they might have too much light 39wX4 and the Luminare being too low as on bracket not suspended 


http://img836.imageshack.us/i/imagewyk.jpg/


----------



## dw1305 (16 Dec 2011)

Hi all,


> Rams, Cardinals and Rummy Nose


 If they are being eaten, it is none of those. Do you have Red Ramshorn snails? The lack of growth may be to do with the heat from the luminaire rather than the light intensity, I don't think it is light intensity _per se_ as I have plants in the glasshouse receiving  ambient light with additional 400W SonT grow-lights and they all do very well (even at about 15oC water temperature).

cheers Darrel


----------



## sdlra (21 Dec 2011)

No snails at all in the Tank......that's what I think the Luminare is too low.....agreed none of my Fish would do that damage


----------



## Matt Warner (21 Dec 2011)

I had this plant in my tank for a few months but I was having the same problems as you. The leaves would go yellow or black and rot away. I gave up with them and chucked them in the end, but I would like to give this plant another try. I'm thinking now that it could have been a micro nutrient deficiency.


----------



## sdlra (27 Dec 2011)

well gave up with this in the end........however good all my other plants are the moral of the story is you can't win them all


----------

